# Cabo fishing trip



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

I went in with 5 other guys and bought a trip to Cabo at CCA banquet. Now we can't get together on a date to go, so everybody decided to try and sell the trip. 4 days in Cabo with 2 days fishing with Red Rum Sport fishing. Staying at a private gated condo. You can check them out at reddumcabo.com

$3999.00 includes lodging and 2 days of fishing. Airline tickets and meals not included. You have a year to take the trip. If anyone is interested, send me a PM.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

FWIW I went on this same trip a few years ago and had a blast. Fished with Captain Alex and mate Manny on their 33' bert, they put us on some nice fish and would recommend this trip to anyone looking to get a great cabo experience!


----------

